# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Η Ιστορία των Πλοίων της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ακτοπλοΐας - Historical Greek and Foreign Ferries > Ε/Γ Ο/Γ ανοιχτού τύπου - οpen type ferries >  Ρόδος [Rodos]

## Ellinis

Η σύνδεση Κρυονερίου-Αντίριου έχει μεγάλη ιστορία. Απ' όσο έχω καταφέρει να μάθω οι συρμοί -μετά το β' παγκόσμιο- πέρναγαν το στενό με πρωην αποβατικά που είχαν μετασκευαστεί με ράγες. Οι επιβάτες το πέρναγαν με τα "Καλυδών" και μετά ξαναεπιβιβάζονταν στους συρμούς.

Υπάρχουν όμως και κάποιοι φίλοι στο φόρουμ που μπορούν να μας κατατοπίσουν περισσότερο...

----------


## avenger

> Η σύνδεση Κρυονερίου-Αντίριου έχει μεγάλη ιστορία. Απ' όσο έχω καταφέρει να μάθω οι συρμοί -μετά το β' παγκόσμιο- πέρναγαν το στενό με πρωην αποβατικά που είχαν μετασκευαστεί με ράγες. Οι επιβάτες το πέρναγαν με τα "Καλυδών" και μετά ξαναεπιβιβάζονταν στους συρμούς.
> 
> Υπάρχουν όμως και κάποιοι φίλοι στο φόρουμ που μπορούν να μας κατατοπίσουν περισσότερο...


Είμαι εδώ και κάμποσο καιρό σε διαδικασία αναζήτησης στοιχείων για το Καλυδών όπως είχα και παλιότερα υποσχεθεί. Πολύ δύσκολα φίλοι μου τα πράγματα! Σας υπενθυμίζω την ύπαρξη της παλιας παντόφλας ΡΟΔΟΣ που είχε ράγες για τα βαγόνια και μάλιστα για "μετρική" σιδηροδρομική γραμμή όπως λέγεται η γραμμή πλάτους ενός μέτρου. Θα επανέλθω.

----------


## Ellinis

> Σας υπενθυμίζω την ύπαρξη της παλιας παντόφλας ΡΟΔΟΣ που είχε ράγες για τα βαγόνια και μάλιστα για "μετρική" σιδηροδρομική γραμμή όπως λέγεται η γραμμή πλάτους ενός μέτρου. Θα επανέλθω.


O avenger μας είχε πει για τη παντόφλα ΡΟΔΟΣ, της οποίας φωτο εντόπισα στα παλιατζίδικα στο Θησείο. 
Νομίζω οτι ταιριάζει καλύτερα να την ανεβάσω σε αυτό το θέμα.

Image1.jpg

----------


## gtogias

Φαίνεται ότι η παντόφλα Ρόδος, πιο γνωστή για τη (σιδηροδρομικής φύσης) σύνδεση μεταξύ Πατρών και Κρυονερίου έκανε και άλλα δρομολόγια. 

Η παρακάτω φωτογραφία που τη δείχνει με λεωφορεία δημοσιεύτηκε στην εφημερίδα Ελευθερία της 3ης Απριλίου 1966:

1966 04 03 Ελευθερία σελ 5.JPG

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Φαίνεται ότι η παντόφλα Ρόδος, πιο γνωστή για τη (σιδηροδρομικής φύσης) σύνδεση μεταξύ Πατρών και Κρυονερίου έκανε και άλλα δρομολόγια. 
> 
> Η παρακάτω φωτογραφία που τη δείχνει με λεωφορεία δημοσιεύτηκε στην εφημερίδα Ελευθερία της 3ης Απριλίου 1966:
> 
> 1966 04 03 Ελευθερία σελ 5.JPG


Απο http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthr...highlight=1963
___________

*ΠΟΡΘΜΕΙΑ ΤΟΥ 1963*

Ο Παπυρος Λαρους αναφερει πολλα πορθμεια του 1963 που εξυπηρετουσαν τις γραμμες Ευβοικου, Κορινθιακου, Ζακυνθου, Ηγουμενιτσας-Κερκυρας, Θασου-ΚΕραμωτης, και Σαρωνικου.

*..............*

*ΡΟΔΟΣ*
(660 τοννοι)
Πορθμειο απο Ριο στο Αντιρριο. _
.............

_[/QUOTE]

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Το *Ροδος* ηταν ενα απο τα πρωτα πορθμεια που κοσμισαν τις Ελληνικες θαλασσεσς στις δεκαετιες του 1950 και 1960. Το θυμηθηκα γιατι αγορασα στις αρχες Μαιου δυο καρτ ποσταλ για το φε αυτο, που μπορω να παρουσιασω τωρα....

Εμενα μου φαινεται σαν κανενα παληο Αμερικανικο η Βρεττανικο μεταγωγικο...  Δεν θαταν και παραδοξο αν μαθαιναμε οτι ειχε σημετασχει στην αποβαση της Νορμανδιας...

Εδω οι δυο ωραιες καρτ ποσταλ απο το λιμανι των Πατρων. 1955;  1960; Ποιος ξερει;  Πιθανως ο _a.molos_ η ο _Trakman


_Rodos.jpg

Rodos 2.jpg

Rodos3.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Πολυ σπανια και αποκαλυπτικη φωτο απο ενα πρωην LSD του β'Π.Πολεμου.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Εξαιρετικο  Κοντινο και αποκαλυπτικο πλανο του Ροδος, Πανεμορφη καρτποσταλ!  Ευχαριστουμε  Nicholas.

----------


## gtogias

Το Ρόδος στα πρώτα του χρόνια δούλεψε ως σιδηροδρομικό πορθμείο μεταφέρωντας βαγόνια (και επιβάτες) από την Πάτρα και τους ΣΠΑΠ στο Κρυονέρι και τους ΣΒΔΕ.

Ιδού και δύο φωτογραφίες, η πρώτη σε άφιξη στην Πάτρα μεταφέροντας φορτηγά σιδηροδρομικά βαγόνια και η δεύτερη με λεπτομέρεια που δείχνει τις σιδηροδρομικές γραμμές στο δάπεδο.

Και οι δύο φωτογραφίες από το 1963 δια χειρός David Dixon:

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 91232

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 91233

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Το Ρόδος στα πρώτα του χρόνια δούλεψε ως σιδηροδρομικό πορθμείο μεταφέρωντας βαγόνια (και επιβάτες) από την Πάτρα και τους ΣΠΑΠ στο Κρυονέρι και τους ΣΒΔΕ.
> 
> Ιδού και δύο φωτογραφίες, η πρώτη σε άφιξη στην Πάτρα μεταφέροντας φορτηγά σιδηροδρομικά βαγόνια και η δεύτερη με λεπτομέρεια που δείχνει τις σιδηροδρομικές γραμμές στο δάπεδο.
> 
> Και οι δύο φωτογραφίες από το 1963 δια χειρός David Dixon:
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 91232
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 91233



Απιθανο πραγματικα Γιωργο. Ξερω οτι εισαι ειδικος για σιδηροδρομους!!!

Μ' αυτη την ευκαιρια, κοιταξε επισης το κειμενο εδω (απο τις 22 Νοεμβριου 1958 ) και πες μου αν ξερεις αν το *Ναυπακτος* μετεφερε σιδηροδρομικα βαγονια επισης.

Κοιταξτε λοιπον φιλοι μου τι κανουμε στην  nautilia.gr.  Παιρνουμε ενα σχεδον ασημαντο πλοιο του 1950 και το κανουμε πρωταγωνιστη!

19581122 Rodos.jpg

----------


## gtogias

Φίλε Νικόλα δεν έχω εντοπίσει καταγραφές που να επιβεβαιώνουν τη χρήση άλλαων πορθμείων στη γραμμή Κρυονέρι-Πάτρα εκτός του Ρόδος. Εξάλλου η γραμμή των ΣΒΔΕ δεν είχε ποτέ τέτοια κίνηση που να απαιτεί και δεύτερο πορθμείο.

Να το ξαναψάξω όμως και θα επανέλθω. Μήπως οι φίλοι από την Αιτωλοακαρνανία θα μπορούσαν να βοηθήσουν π.χ. με μια ματιά στα ΓΑΚ στο Μεσολόγγι?

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Εκπληκτικα ιστορικα ντοκουμεντα!!!

----------


## a.molos

Εδώ Αγρίνιο, Καλησπέρα σας !
Καταρχάς ΓΑΚ εννοούμε Γενικά Αρχεία του Κρατους ή κάτι άλλο? Και που υπάρχουν στο Μεσολόγγι ?
Όσο για το ΡΟΔΟΣ ή κάποιο παρόμοιο του σιδηροδρομικό πορθμείο (Ναυπακτος, Σοφράς ή κάποιο άλλο) το θυμάμαι σαν όνειρο, μικρό παιδί να περπατώ προς την μπουκαπόρτα, πιασμένος απο το χέρι της μάνας μου και τα πόδια μου να μπαίνουν ανάμεσα στις ράγες ερευνώντας τι άραγε θα μπορούσε να κυλήσει εκεί και πότε άραγε, καθώς ποτέ δεν είχα δεί βαγόνι στο "φεριμπότ" του Ριου-Αντιρίου ( η γραμμή των Σ.Β.Δ.Ε καταργήθηκε το 1967, εγώ ταξίδευα Αθήνα -Αγρίνιο απο το 1968 και μετά με το ΚΤΕΛ).
Αλήθεια, φωτό του ΣΟΦΡΑΣ δεν έχει τύχει να δώ πουθενά !

----------


## gtogias

> Εδώ Αγρίνιο, Καλησπέρα σας !
> Καταρχάς ΓΑΚ εννοούμε Γενικά Αρχεία του Κρατους ή κάτι άλλο? Και που υπάρχουν στο Μεσολόγγι ?


Καλημέρα στο άγαπητό Αγρίνιο και τον φίλο Αντώνη.

Τα Γενικά Αρχεία του Κράτους έχουν ένα αξιόλογο παράρτημα στο Μεσολόγγι για το οποίο μπορείς να βρεις πληροφορίες εδώ:

http://gak.ait.sch.gr/index.htm

Ψάχνω ήδη πληροφορίες από ιδιωτικά αρχεία για το αν υπήρξαν και άλλες παντόφλες που έκαναν σιδηροδρομικές μεταφορές.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Το πορθμειο *Ροδος* στην σεισμοπληκτη Ζακυνθο (Αυγουστος 1953)

http://mam.avarchive.gr/portal/digit...503&thid=15427
Το αρχειακο υλικο ειναι απο τις συλλογες του Εθνικου Οπτικοακουστικου Αρχειου.

IMG_2353.jpgIMG_2354.jpg

Το πορθμειο *Ροδος* βρεθηκε στα σεισμοπληκτα νησια στις 12 Αυγουστου 1953 και βοηθησε οσο μπορουσε

19530813 Rodos.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Yπάρχει και η περίπτωση τα ΛΕΡΟΣ, ΚΩΣ, ΡΟΔΟΣ του  Ο.ΔΙ.Σ.Υ. να είχαν παραχωρηθεί σε αυτόν (στο κράτος) από την Αγγλία όταν  της τα επέστρεψε το Π.Ν. 
> Τα αποβατικά που παρέλαβε μετά τον πόλεμο το Π.Ν. ήταν με τη μέθοδο  lend-lease και όταν έπαυε να τα χρειάζεται, τα επέστρεφε στον ιδιοκτήτη  που παρέμενε η Αγγλία. 
> Έτσι, υπάρχει περίπτωση τα ΛΕΡΟΣ, ΚΩΣ, ΡΟΔΟΣ να είναι από τα πρώην Α/Β  ΠΑΛΑΙΟΧΩΡΙ, ΚΟΜΕΝΟ, ΒΡΑΧΝΙ, ΜΑΛΑΚΑΣΙ τα οποία επέστρεψε το Π.Ν. στους  Άγγλους γύρω στο 1952. Καθώς θα τους ήταν σίγουρα πλεονάζοντα, μπορεί να  τα δώσαν στο κράτος και όταν τα πήρε ο Ο.ΔΙ.Σ.Υ. να τα μετονόμασε πριν  τα πουλήσει σε ιδιώτες. 
> Αυτό είναι μόνο μια θεωρία βέβαια που μένει να αποδειχτεί.


Yπάρχουν σαφείς ενδείξεις (για να μην πω βεβαιότητα) ότι το _ΡΟΔΟΣ_ ήταν το πρώην _ΠΑΛΑΙΟΧΩΡΙ (Α/Β 620) - πρώην ΒΡΕΤΑΝΙΚΟ HMS LCT 620_ για το οποίο βρίσκουμε _την αναφορά_ ότι _"Επεστράφη στο Βρετανικό Ναυτικό το 1953"_, και ακόμα ότι ήταν το μοναδικό φέρρυ (τουλάχιστον από αυτά του ιδίου τύπου, π.χ. ΝΑΥΠΑΚΤΟΣ, ΕΥΒΟΙΚΟΣ, ΙΑΣΕΜΙΔΗΣ) που έφερε ράγες και μπορούσε να μεταφέρει βαγόνια.

Το _ΡΟΔΟΣ_ διέθετε IMO number, με τον οποίον βρίσκουμε τα παρακάτω στοιχεία στις βάσεις δεδομένων.




> *IMO number : 5293963
> Name of the ship : RHODOS
> Type of ship : RO-RO/PASSENGER SHIP
> Gross tonnage : 477 tons
> Year of build : 1943
> Last known flag : GREECE*


Ο _Εμμανουήλ_ μας πληροφορεί ότι εγγράφηκε στα νηολόγια του Πειραιά τον _Φεβρουάριο 1950_ με αριθμό νηολογίου _Ν.Π. 1147_ και διαγράφηκε (λόγω βύθισης) τον _Ιούνιο 1999.

_To _ΡΟΔΟΣ_ βυθίστηκε στην Κυνόσουρα της Σαλαμίνας, όπου βρισκόταν παροπλισμένο και εγκαταλελειμμένο για μεγάλο χρονικό διάστημα, στις _18 Σεπτεμβρίου 1998_.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Η φωτογραφία προέρχεται από το _picasa_ (από όπου ...ξετρυπώθηκε τυχαία εδώ και αρκετό καιρό, κατά την διάρκεια μίας πολύωρης αναζήτησης) και ανήκει στον χρήστη _Carole_. Η λεζάντα της αναγράφει "Ferry heading to Attica" και συμπεριλαμβάνεται στο άλμπουμ με τίτλο : "Greece related 1977 - 1985". 

Πιθανολογώ, ότι το απεικονιζόμενο πλοίο βρίσκεται ανάμεσα Ρίου - Αντίρριου και όχι στην "Αττική", και πιστεύω ακόμα (με πάσαν επιφύλαξιν) ότι πρόκειται για το _ΡΟΔΟΣ_. Κάποια γνώμη, κάποιος ???

Ferry.jpg
_Πηγή : picasa - Χρήστης : Carole_

----------


## a.molos

Η περιοχή θυμίζει -και ίσως είναι - ο δίαυλος Ριου-Αντιρίου, το πλοίο δεν είναι σίγουρα  το ΡΟΔΟΣ, και εάν το ΘΑΛΑΣΣΙΟΣ ΛΕΩΝ είχε αδελφό πλοίο, τότε θα είναι αυτό. Οδηγός μου η πρύμνη και η υπερκατασκευή που μου θυμίζει το Θαλάσσιο Λέοντα.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

H πρύμνη του είναι ούτως ή άλλως χαρακτηριστική όλων των πρώην πολεμικών αποβατικών τύπου _LCT Mk4_, όπως ήταν βέβαια τα ΡΟΔΟΣ, ΘΑΛΑΣΣΙΟΣ ΛΕΩΝ, ΕΥΒΟΙΚΟΣ, ΝΑΥΠΑΚΤΟΣ, κλπ. κλπ. Όσο για την υπερκατασκευή (του πλοίου στην φωτό) παρόμοια για να μην πω "πανομοιότυπη" έφεραν μετά την μετασκευή τους σχεδόν όλα τα προαναφερόμενα. Σίγουρα πάντως δεν είναι το ΘΑΛΑΣΣΙΟΣ ΛΕΩΝ, αυτό είναι απολύτως βέβαιο.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> H πρύμνη του είναι ούτως ή άλλως χαρακτηριστική όλων των πρώην πολεμικών αποβατικών τύπου _LCT Mk4_, όπως ήταν βέβαια τα ΡΟΔΟΣ, ΘΑΛΑΣΣΙΟΣ ΛΕΩΝ, ΕΥΒΟΙΚΟΣ, ΝΑΥΠΑΚΤΟΣ, κλπ. κλπ. Όσο για την υπερκατασκευή (του πλοίου στην φωτό) παρόμοια για να μην πω "πανομοιότυπη" έφεραν μετά την μετασκευή τους σχεδόν όλα τα προαναφερόμενα. Σίγουρα πάντως δεν είναι το ΘΑΛΑΣΣΙΟΣ ΛΕΩΝ, αυτό είναι απολύτως βέβαιο.


Tι να πω...  Πολυ μεγαλη διαφορα...

Rodos comparison.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Η μοναδική διαφορά ανάμεσα στα "δύο" πλοία αγαπητέ φίλε (αν τελικά δεν είναι το ίδιο) βρίσκεται στην υπερκατασκευή, άντε και στο Π στην πλώρη. Κατά τα άλλα, και στις δύο φωτό βλέπουμε δύο πανομοιότυπα ως προς την αρχική τους κατασκευή πλοία (τύπου LCT Mk4). Mην ξεχνάτε ότι όλα τα πρώην πολεμικά αποβατικά που δούλεψαν στην χώρα μας δέχτηκαν δύο και τρεις μετασκευές που σε πολλές περιπτώσεις τα κάνανε αγνώριστα. Θα μπορούσα να σας παραπέμψω σε πολλά παραδείγματα, αλλά αρκεί πιστεύω να σας υπενθυμίσω _αυτή την φωτό_ του _ΙΑΣΕΜΙΔΗΣ_ που εσείς έχετε παραθέσει για να την συγκρίνετε με _αυτή την φωτό_ του _ΕΥΓΕΝΙΑ Π_ (για να μην πάμε και στην φωτό με το _ΙΑΣΕΜΙΔΗΣ_ στην _αρχική του μορφή_, προ μετασκευών). Είμαι βέβαιος ότι και σε αυτή την περίπτωση βρίσκεται πολύ μεγάλη την διαφορά, ωστόσο εδώ έχουμε να κάνουμε χωρίς καμμία αμφιβολία για το ίδιο πλοίο.

Για να επανέλθουμε στην φωτό από το picasa που ανέβασα τέσσερα ποστ πιό πάνω, να υπενθυμίσω ότι έχει τραβηχτεί στα τέλη δεκαετίας '70 με αρχές δεκαετίας '80. Ενώ η φωτό με την οποία το συγκρίνετε, κάπου στην δεκαετία του '50. Έχει μεσολαβήσει δηλαδή πάρα πολύς χρόνος ώστε το πλοίο (αν πράγματι βέβαια είναι το _ΡΟΔΟΣ_) να έχει μετασκευαστεί και μία και δύο και τρεις φορές.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Η μοναδική ανάμεσα διαφορά στα "δύο" πλοία αγαπητέ φίλε (αν τελικά δεν είναι το ίδιο) βρίσκεται μόνο στην υπερκατασκευή, άντε και στο Π στην πλώρη. Κατά τα άλλα, και στις δύο φωτό βλέπουμε δύο πανομοιότυπα ως προς την αρχική τους κατασκευή πλοία (τύπου LCT Mk4). Mην ξεχνάτε ότι όλα τα πρώην πολεμικά αποβατικά που δούλεψαν στην χώρα μας δέχτηκαν δύο και τρεις μετασκευές που σε πολλές περιπτώσεις τα κάνανε αγνώριστα. Θα μπορούσα να σας παραπέμψω σε πολλά παραδείγματα, αλλά αρκεί πιστεύω να σας υπενθυμίσω _αυτή την φωτό_ του _ΙΑΣΕΜΙΔΗΣ_ που εσείς έχετε παραθέσει για να την συγκρίνετε με _αυτή την φωτό_ του _ΕΥΓΕΝΙΑ Π_ (για να μην πάμε και στην φωτό με το _ΙΑΣΕΜΙΔΗΣ_ στην _αρχική του μορφή_, προ μετασκευών). Είμαι βέβαιος ότι και σε αυτή την περίπτωση βρίσκεται πολύ μεγάλη την διαφορά, ωστόσο εδώ έχουμε να κάνουμε χωρίς καμμία αμφιβολία για το ίδιο πλοίο.
> 
> Για να επανέλθουμε στην φωτό από το picasa που ανέβασα τέσσερα ποστ πιό πάνω, να υπενθυμίσω ότι έχει τραβηχτεί στα τέλη δεκαετίας '70 με αρχές δεκαετίας '80. Ενώ η φωτό με την οποία το συγκρίνετε, κάπου στην δεκαετία του '50. Έχει μεσολαβήσει δηλαδή πάρα πολύς χρόνος ώστε το πλοίο (αν πράγματι βέβαια είναι το _ΡΟΔΟΣ_) να έχει μετασκευαστεί και μία και δύο και τρεις φορές.


Ευχαριστω. Σοβαρη αναλυση. Ν

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Μια ακομη φωτογραφια του *Ροδος* απο τον Ιουλιο 1956.
Φώτο: Δημήτρης Τάκης Φλώρος
Η πηγη ειναι: 
 Από: Ν. Ε. Τόλη, Πάτρα  1947-1964  Μικρή Φωτογραφική Διαδρομή  Συλλογή,  Εξάντας, Αθηνα

Ροδος 1956.jpg

----------


## a.molos

> Μια ακομη φωτογραφια του *Ροδος* στην Πατρα απο τον Ιουλιο 1956.
> Φώτο: Δημήτρης Τάκης Φλώρος
> Η πηγη ειναι: 
> Από: Ν. Ε. Τόλη, Πάτρα 1947-1964 Μικρή Φωτογραφική Διαδρομή Συλλογή, Εξάντας, Αθηνα
> 
> Ροδος 1956.jpg


Στην Πάτρα δεν είναι, σίγουρα πρέπει να είναι στο Ρίο.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> ................
> Όσο για το ΡΟΔΟΣ ή κάποιο παρόμοιο του σιδηροδρομικό πορθμείο (Ναυπακτος, Σοφράς ή κάποιο άλλο) το θυμάμαι σαν όνειρο, μικρό παιδί να περπατώ προς την μπουκαπόρτα, πιασμένος απο το χέρι της μάνας μου και τα πόδια μου να μπαίνουν ανάμεσα στις ράγες ερευνώντας τι άραγε θα μπορούσε να κυλήσει εκεί και πότε άραγε, καθώς ποτέ δεν είχα δεί βαγόνι στο "φεριμπότ" του Ριου-Αντιρίου ( η γραμμή των Σ.Β.Δ.Ε καταργήθηκε το 1967, εγώ ταξίδευα Αθήνα -Αγρίνιο απο το 1968 και μετά με το ΚΤΕΛ).
> .........


Βρηκαμε τωρα και μια ωραιοτατη φωτογραφια του  εσωτερικου του πορθμειου _Ροδος_ που μας δειχνει καλα και τις ραγες. Ετσι για να δει ο Αντωνης (_a.molos_) και να θυμηθει ξανα το εσωτερικα...

Rodos.jpg
Αθανατο Internet
Πηγη¨ http://www.google.gr/search?q=%CF%80...4%3B666%3B1000

----------


## pantelis2009

Γεία σου Νικόλα με τα ωραία σου. Πραγματικά δεν είχα ξανα δεί τέτοια φωτο. Ευχαριστούμε.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Να δουμε__ αλλη μια φωτογραφια του πορθμειου   Ροδος   στα τελη της δεκαετιαςτου 1950
__ rodos.jpg 
 Αρχειο despo_

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> _Να δουμε__ αλλη μια φωτογραφια του πορθμειου   Ροδος   στα τελη της δεκαετιαςτου 1950
> __ rodos.jpg 
>  Αρχειο despo_


Και αλλη μια φωτογραφια του *Ροδος*.
Rodos.jpg

Πηγη.  http://nafsclick.blogspot.com/2013/02/t-fb.html
Εκει αναφερονται και τα εξης



> :
> Το Ρόδος στην περιοχή του Αντιρρίου. Δείτε τη φωτογραφία από το προσωπικό αρχείο του Κύριλλου Δημόπουλου.
> 
> 
> 
>   Tο F/B ΡΟΔΟΣ ανήκε στους Σιδηροδρόμους Βορειοδυτικής Ελλάδος (ΣΒΔΕ) και ήταν πρώην αποβατικό του ΠΝ. 
> Στο γκαράζ των οχημάτων, διέθετε εγκιβωτισμένες 3 σιδηροδρομικές γραμμές  οι οποίες συνέκλιναν σε μία στον χώρο του καταπέλτη και χρησίμευαν για  την μεταφορά σιδηροδρομικών συρμών και οχημάτων μεταξύ λιμένος Πάτρας  και λιμένος Κρυονερίου. 
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Η παρα κατω ειδηση (απο εφημεριδα της οποιας δεν κρατησα το ονομα) δημοσιευτηκε στις 28 Αυγουστου 1948. Αναφερεται στην αντικατασταση του *Ροδος* απο το *Δοξα* στην γραμμη Πατρων Κρυονεριου. Απο οτι ειχαμε ανακαλυψει προ τριετιας ο _ellinis_ και εγω το _Δοξα_ πρεπει να ηταν μικρο πετρελαιοκινητο που εκανε διαφορες γραμμες μεχρι το 1965 (http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthr...742#post278742).

19480828 Rodos Doxa.jpg

Εδω και μια αγγελια του Δοξα απο τις 31 Μαιου 1945.
19450531 all.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Τέλος δεκαετίας 70 ο ΟΣΕ το παρόπλισε και το έδεσε κοντά στο Αντίρριο,   όπου μισοβυθίστηκε και ανελκύστηκε ξανά για να πουληθεί ως σκάφος για   άλλη χρήση και τελικά να χρησιμοποιηθεί ως στόχος ασκήσεων του ΠΝ.


Η πληροφορία περί ημιβύθισης του _ΡΟΔΟΣ_ στο Αντίρριο στα τέλη της δεκαετίας '70 είναι γνωστή, ωστόσο ανεπιβεβαίωτη. Το απόλυτα επιβεβαιωμένο από τα Ελληνικά νηολόγια, είναι ότι το πλοίο διεγράφη οριστικά τον _Ιούνιο 1999_, λόγω βύθισης του στη Κυνόσουρα της Σαλαμίνας τον _Σεπτέμβριο 1998_. Τώρα, να χρησιμοποιήθηκε ως στόχος σε ασκήσεις του Π.Ν. στη .....Κυνόσουρα (!!!), το βλέπω από χλωμό έως και εντελώς ...πρωτότυπο.




> Η παρα κατω ειδηση (απο εφημεριδα της οποιας δεν κρατησα το ονομα) δημοσιευτηκε στις 28 Αυγουστου 1948. Αναφερεται στην αντικατασταση του *Ροδος* απο το *Δοξα* στην γραμμη Πατρων Κρυονεριου.


Αν πράγματι η είδηση που αναφέρει το παλιό πορθμείο ως _ΡΟΔΟΣ_ δημοσιεύθηκε τον Αύγουστο _1948_, αυτό περιπλέκει αρκετά αυτά που μέχρι σήμερα γνωρίζαμε. Και αυτά που γνωρίζαμε, ήταν ότι το _ΡΟΔΟΣ_ πουλήθηκε - παραχωρήθηκε στους ΣΒΔΕ το _1950_, όταν και εγγράφηκε στα Ελληνικά νηολόγια με _Ν.Π. 1147_ (Φεβρουάριος 1950).

----------


## Ellinis

Mην τα μπερδεύουμε τα πλοία. Το ΔΟΞΑ του άρθρου δεν μπορεί να έχει σχέση με το ΔΟΞΑ που έκανε την άγονη της Εύβοιας. Το ΔΟΞΑ του 1948 μετονομάστηκε σε ΔΙΟΝΥΣΙΟΣ ΤΣΕΛΕΝΤΗΣ και διαλύθηκε το 1952 στο ναυπηγείο Κορωναίου στο Πέραμα.

Το ΡΟΔΟΣ του 1948 θα μπορούσε να είναι το ξύλινο πετρελαιοκίνητο που έλαβε το ελληνικό δημόσιο στο πλαίσιο των επανορθόσεων πολέμου. Ήταν 171 τόνων με διαστάσεις 35 Χ 6,8 μέτρα και διαλύθηκε το 1960 στο ναυπηγείο Καράγιωργα στο Πέραμα.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Η πληροφορία περί ημιβύθισης του _ΡΟΔΟΣ_ στο Αντίρριο στα τέλη της δεκαετίας '70 είναι γνωστή, ωστόσο ανεπιβεβαίωτη. Το απόλυτα επιβεβαιωμένο από τα Ελληνικά νηολόγια, είναι ότι το πλοίο διεγράφη οριστικά τον _Ιούνιο 1999_, λόγω βύθισης του στη Κυνόσουρα της Σαλαμίνας τον _Σεπτέμβριο 1998_. Τώρα, να χρησιμοποιήθηκε ως στόχος σε ασκήσεις του Π.Ν. στη .....Κυνόσουρα (!!!), το βλέπω από χλωμό έως και εντελώς ...πρωτότυπο.
> 
> Αν πράγματι η είδηση που αναφέρει το παλιό πορθμείο ως _ΡΟΔΟΣ_ δημοσιεύθηκε τον Αύγουστο _1948_, αυτό περιπλέκει αρκετά αυτά που μέχρι σήμερα γνωρίζαμε. Και αυτά που γνωρίζαμε, ήταν ότι το _ΡΟΔΟΣ_ πουλήθηκε - παραχωρήθηκε στους ΣΒΔΕ το _1950_, όταν και εγγράφηκε στα Ελληνικά νηολόγια με _Ν.Π. 1147_ (Φεβρουάριος 1950).


Η ημερομηνια ειναι σωστη, Αυγουστος 1948, αλλα τωρα που το ξαναδιαβαζω, το πλοιο μπορει να μην ειναι το ιδιο *Ροδος* αλλα ενα αλλο. Την ιδια περιοδο υπηρχαν τουλαχιστον τρια *Ροδος*¨
Το πορθμειο *Ροδος*.Η πρωην θαλαμηγος *Ροδος* http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?67941Το πετρελαιοκινητο _Ροδος_ για το οποιο ο _ellinis_ ειχε γραψει προ τριετιας http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthr...892#post218892 τα εξης "Αυτό που δεν είμαι τόσο σίγουρος αν το ΡΟΔΟΣ/STAR OF INDIA είναι  πραγματικά το ΡΟΔΟΣ των δρομολογίων του 1947. Με προβληματίζει το οτι  αναφέρει "π/κ Ρόδος" δηλαδή πετρελαιοκίνητο που παραπέμπει σε κάποιο  μικρό μότορσιπ ή μεγάλο καϊκι και όχι σε ατμόπλοιο (α/π) που ήταν το  ΡΟΔΟΣ/STAR OF INDIA". Και ειχε δικιο τοτε.
Το πετρελαιοκινητο *Ροδος* πρεπει να ειναι λοιπον αυτο που αναφερεται με το *Δοξα*. Και τα δυο πετρελαιοκινητα ηταν....  Να και ενα απο τα κοντινα του δρομολογια απο το 1947.
19470510 EETS.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Άλλη μια πόζα του ΡΟΔΟΣ

rodos.jpg
φωτο Werner Soelch

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Άλλη μια πόζα του ΡΟΔΟΣ
> 
> rodos.jpg
> φωτο Werner Soelch


Ωραιοτατη φωτογραφια!

----------


## Ellinis

Mια παλιά καρτ ποστάλ της Πάτρας με το ΡΟΔΟΣ μισοκρυμμένο πίσω απο το φάρο και ένα σουηδικό - νομίζω - φορτηγό σε δεύτερο πλάνο.

patras LCT.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> ένα σουηδικό - νομίζω - φορτηγό σε δεύτερο πλάνο.
> 
> patras LCT.jpg


 Βέβαια, είναι της σουηδικής Brostrom με την οποία έχει στενή σχέση ο Ευγενίδης κ δεν αποκλείεται το βαπόρι να έγινε ελληνικό κατόπιν.
Η κάρτα πρέπει να είναι τουλάχιστον 50 ετών.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Παλια παντοφλα εμφανεστατα ενα πρωην αποβατικο του Β'ΠΠ, βουλιαγμενο στη σαλαμινα,πια να ηταν αυτη?
> 
> IMG_0160.JPG


Εκπληκτική η φωτό του φίλου _BEN BRUCE_ (μόλις σήμερα την είδα), και βέβαια -κατά 99,9%- πρόκειται για το ιστορικότατο και θρυλικό _ΡΟΔΟΣ_.




> Ο _Εμμανουήλ_ μας πληροφορεί ότι εγγράφηκε στα νηολόγια του Πειραιά τον _Φεβρουάριο 1950_ με αριθμό νηολογίου _Ν.Π. 1147_ και διαγράφηκε (λόγω βύθισης) τον _Ιούνιο 1999.
> 
> _To _ΡΟΔΟΣ_ βυθίστηκε στην Κυνόσουρα της Σαλαμίνας, όπου βρισκόταν παροπλισμένο και εγκαταλελειμμένο για μεγάλο χρονικό διάστημα, στις _18 Σεπτεμβρίου 1998_.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Πιο καθαρη φωτογραφια του *Ροδος* στον κεντρικο μολο των Πατρων.

Rodos.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Στην Πάτρα δεν είναι, σίγουρα πρέπει να είναι στο Ρίο.


Ριο Αντιρριον, 1956 https://www.facebook.com/48970640439...type=1&theater

----------


## Ellinis

Λεπτομέρεια από φωτογραφία της Πάτρας από τον Αύγουστο του 1978, όπου βλέπουμε ένα πρώην LCT που _νομίζω_ οτι είναι το ΡΟΔΟΣ.

patras 8-78 L.jpg
πηγή flickr - φωτο padicha

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Σαφέστατα και είναι το _ΡΟΔΟΣ_ Άρη. Ουδεμία αμφιβολία.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Εδώ Αγρίνιο, Καλησπέρα σας !
> Καταρχάς ΓΑΚ εννοούμε Γενικά Αρχεία του Κρατους ή κάτι άλλο? Και που υπάρχουν στο Μεσολόγγι ?
> Όσο για το ΡΟΔΟΣ ή κάποιο παρόμοιο του σιδηροδρομικό πορθμείο (Ναυπακτος, Σοφράς ή κάποιο άλλο) το θυμάμαι σαν όνειρο, μικρό παιδί να περπατώ προς την μπουκαπόρτα, πιασμένος απο το χέρι της μάνας μου και τα πόδια μου να μπαίνουν ανάμεσα στις ράγες ερευνώντας τι άραγε θα μπορούσε να κυλήσει εκεί και πότε άραγε, καθώς ποτέ δεν είχα δεί βαγόνι στο "φεριμπότ" του Ριου-Αντιρίου ( η γραμμή των Σ.Β.Δ.Ε καταργήθηκε το 1967, εγώ ταξίδευα Αθήνα -Αγρίνιο απο το 1968 και μετά με το ΚΤΕΛ).
> Αλήθεια, φωτό του ΣΟΦΡΑΣ δεν έχει τύχει να δώ πουθενά !


Επι τελους βρηκαμε μια αναφορα στι πορθμειο _ΣΟΦΡΑΣ_ στην εφημεριδα _Αιτωλοακαρνανικος Τυπος_ της 15ης Ιανουαριου 1967.

19670115 Aitolakarn Typos Sophras.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Ο κυριος Βαγγελης Κοντογιαννης μολις ανεβασε στο Facebook μια αγνωστη φωτογραφια του *ΡΟΔΟΣ* απο Κρυονερι προς Πατρα που μας δειχνει πολλα σημεια που δεν τα ξεραμε. Ειμαι βεβαιος οτι ο espresso venezia θα την χαρει οσο και εγω.

Ροδος.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Όμορφη φωτό κ. Πέππα, με το _ΡΟΔΟΣ_ στην πρώτη του μορφή στην γραμμή του Ρίου.

----------


## seajets

Εδώ ένα ντοκουμέντο με το ΡΟΔΟΣ με μερικές φωτογραφίες του:

http://sidirodromikanea.blogspot.gr/...-post_186.html

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Αγαπητέ φίλε ευχαριστούμε για το link που παρέθεσες αλλά....... οι φωτογραφίες και τα στοιχεία που υπάρχουν στο ....."ντοκουμέντο" (όπως το απεκάλεσες), υπάρχουν εδώ και πάρα πολύ καιρό και στο παρόν θέμα του πλοίου, και σε παρεμφερή άλλα ιστορικά θέματα του φόρουμ, και μάλιστα σε πολλαπλάσιους αριθμούς (και φωτογραφιών και στοιχείων).

Όλα αυτά τα blogs σαν και αυτό που μας παρέπεμψες, τα στοιχεία που παραθέτουν τα έχουν "δανειστεί" (για να μην το πω διαφορετικά...) είτε από το nautilia, είτε από ένα - δύο άλλα φόρουμ περί των ναυτιλιακών, είτε από άλλα blogs που πιό πριν τα είχαν επίσης πάρει πάλι από εμάς (τσάμπα μάγκες δηλαδή).

Είναι σαν να λέμε..... "έλα παππού μου να σου δείξω τα αμπελοχώραφα σου" !!!!!

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Εδώ ένα ντοκουμέντο με το ΡΟΔΟΣ με μερικές φωτογραφίες του:
> 
> http://sidirodromikanea.blogspot.gr/...-post_186.html


Και να προσθεσουμε στο παρα πανω οτι στην πρωτη φωτογραφια δεν ειναι το ΡΟΔΟΣ (μοιαζει με τις αλλες φωτογραφιες :Wink:  αλλα οσο και να το λεμε στα Σιδηροδρομικα Νεα τοσο δεν παιρνουμε και απαντηση.

----------


## Ellinis

> Εκπληκτική η φωτό του φίλου _BEN BRUCE_ (μόλις σήμερα την είδα), και βέβαια -κατά 99,9%- πρόκειται για το ιστορικότατο και θρυλικό _ΡΟΔΟΣ_.


Μια δική μου φωτογραφία από το ίδιο ναυάγιο, τραβηγμένη τον Ιούνιο του 2010, λίγο πιο δυτικά από το ναυάγιο του RASA SAYANG. 
P6270021.jpg

Κοιτάζοντας στο GoogleEarth βλέπω οτι η εικόνα που έχει από την περιοχή (από το Νοέμβριο του 2014) δείχνει οτι το κομμάτι του ναυαγίου που ήταν κάτω από την επιφάνεια της θάλασσας παραμένει στη θέση του. Το πλωραίο μέρος που εξείχε προφανώς κόπηκε και απομακρύνθηκε...
Image1.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Κοιτάζοντας στο GoogleEarth βλέπω οτι η εικόνα που έχει από την περιοχή (από το Νοέμβριο του 2014) δείχνει οτι το κομμάτι του ναυαγίου που ήταν κάτω από την επιφάνεια της θάλασσας παραμένει στη θέση του. Το πλωραίο μέρος που εξείχε προφανώς κόπηκε και απομακρύνθηκε...


Πάγια, απ' αιώνων ελληνική τακτική, τα σκουπίδια κάτω απ' το χαλί και καθαρίσαμε !!!!! Εξ άλλου, κάτι που δεν φαίνεται .....δεν ενοχλεί βρε αδρεφέ !!!!!

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Πάγια, απ' αιώνων ελληνική τακτική, τα σκουπίδια κάτω απ' το χαλί και καθαρίσαμε !!!!! Εξ άλλου, κάτι που δεν φαίνεται .....δεν ενοχλεί βρε αδρεφέ !!!!!


Ιδεαν δεν ειχα οτι υπαρχει ακομη ενα κομματι του πορθμειου. Παντως, οπως και με το Ιασεμιδης, δεν μπορεσα να καταλαβω γιατι δεν κρατησαμε ενα απο τα παλια πορθμεια ετσι σαν μουσειακι, να θυμομαστε μια περιοδο της ακτοπλοιας μας. Οι Τουρκοι και οι Ιταλοι το εκαναν...

----------


## Ellinis

Καρτ ποστάλ της Πάτρας με το ΡΟΔΟΣ στο λιμάνι μαζί με μια ακόμη παντόφλα. Στο κεντρο βλέπουμε και το ρυμουλκό ΛΟΥΚΑΣ ΜΑΤΣΑΣ.

rodos - λουκας ματσας.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

To ΡΟΔΟΣ στο γραφικο λιμανάκι της Ναυπάκτου, σε φωτογραφία του 1981 από τον Konrad Helbing.

rodos at nafpaktos 1981 - konrad helbing.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Ωραιοτάτη φωτό και σπάνια βέβαια όσον τουλάχιστον αφορά το "παντόφλα δεμένη στη Ναύπακτο". Έχω δει μόνο άλλη μία φωτό (καρτ ποστάλ) με άλλο φέρρυ, το _ΝΑΥΠΑΚΤΟΣ_, δεμένο στο ίδιο ακριβώς σημείο και μάλιστα υπάρχει εκεί μία μικρή κάθετη προβλήτα που δεν φαίνεται στην φωτό με το _ΡΟΔΟΣ_.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Και αλλη μια μικρη φωτογραφια που δειχνει το *Ροδος* (η το *Ναυπακτος*) απο διαφορετικη γωνια.

Rodos or Naupaktos.jpg

Και μια μεταγενεστερη, πιο μεγαλη

s-l1600-1.jpg

Καθετη προβλητα...

s-l1600.jpg

the-venetian-castle-of.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Και στην πρώτη καρτ ποστάλ (μακρινή) και στην δεύτερη (κοντινή) απεικονίζεται το _ΝΑΥΠΑΚΤΟΣ_ και όχι το _ΡΟΔΟΣ_.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Κάτι που δεν είχαμε προσέξει, ή τουλάχιστον δεν το είχαμε σχολιάσει, είναι το ότι το _ΡΟΔΟΣ_ είχε κάτι σαν διπλό καταπέλτη, ίσως θα ήταν καλύτερα να το ονομάσουμε ράμπα (???) που δεν έχω δει σε άλλα παλιά αποβατικά. Διακρίνεται καθαρά στην παρακάτω εικόνα (απόσπασμα) αλλά και σε άλλες φωτό που έχουν παρατεθεί στο παρόν θέμα.

02.jpg

Υποθέτω ότι χρησίμευε στην ευκολότερη αποβίβαση - επιβίβαση βαγονιών, μιας και ήταν το μοναδικό που έφερε ράγες στο γκαράζ του.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

[QUOTE=Espresso Venezia;601750]Κάτι που δεν είχαμε προσέξει, ή τουλάχιστον δεν το είχαμε σχολιάσει, είναι το ότι το _ΡΟΔΟΣ_ είχε κάτι σαν διπλό καταπέλτη, ίσως θα ήταν καλύτερα να το ονομάσουμε ράμπα (???) που δεν έχω δει σε άλλα παλιά αποβατικά. Διακρίνεται καθαρά στην παρακάτω εικόνα (απόσπασμα) αλλά και σε άλλες φωτό που έχουν παρατεθεί στο παρόν θέμα.

02.jpg

Υποθέτω ότι χρησίμευε στην ευκολότερη αποβίβαση - επιβίβαση βαγονιών, μιας και ήταν το μοναδικό που έφερε ράγες στο γκαράζ του.[/QUΟTE]
Ράμπα είναι νενικότερη ονομασία.Είναι ο καταπέλτης,η ράμπα που πάει στα πατάρια ή συνδέει τα διάφορα γκαράζ του πλοίου,το κεκλιμένο στον ντόκο.

Σίγουρα εξυπηρετούσε την φορτοεκφόρτωση ακριβέστερα των βαγονιών.Νομίζω κάπου έχουμε/είχαμε φωτό όπου φαίνεται το πως κομπλάριζε το καραβάκι προκειμένου να φορτοεκφορτώσει βαγόνια.

----------


## Ellinis

Μια ακόμη φωτογραφία του ΡΟΔΟΣ που νομίζω πως δεν την έχουμε ξανανεβάσει

rodos fb.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Μία μικρή μεν σε ανάλυση αλλά _ιδιαίτερα όμορφη και σημαντική φωτογραφία_ του πλοίου από το Αντίρριο (αν δεν κάνω λάθος). Πρέπει να είναι από τα πρώτα του χρόνια στην γραμμή του Ρίου αν κρίνουμε ότι είναι σχεδόν "άκτιστο" ακόμα το πλοίο, δηλαδή στην δεκαετία του '50, ίσως και στις αρχές της. Έγχρωμη (σπάνιο για εκείνα τα χρόνια) και όχι επιχρωματισμένη, και εφόσον βρισκόμαστε πράγματι στο Αντίρριο, να παρατηρήσουμε ότι δεν υπήρχε καν μία υποτυπώδης προβλήτα, μόνο μία μεγάλη αμμουδιά.

_Πηγή_

----------


## Ellinis

Είναι επίσης ενδιαφέρον οτι για πρώτη φορά -νομίζω- το βλέπουμε βαμμένο με μαύρο χρώμα.

----------


## pantelis2009

Ένα εισιτήριο που ανέβηκε στο fb από το Ρόδος (αλλά δεν κράτησα το όνομα ποιος το ανέβασε). :Suspicion:  sorry

ΡΟΔΟΣ-3.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Ένα εισιτήριο που ανέβηκε στο fb από το Ρόδος (αλλά δεν κράτησα το όνομα ποιος το ανέβασε). sorry
> 
> ΡΟΔΟΣ-3.jpg


 Γράφει Π/Θ  (ΠορΘμείο) μπρος από το όνομα.Έτσι θα έπρεπε να χαρακτηρίζονται οι παντόφλες κ σήμερα.Το εισιτήριο χρονολογείται από το 1971 κ μετά.Τότε ιδρύθηκε ο ΟΣΕ.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Γράφει Π/Θ  (ΠορΘμείο) μπρος από το όνομα. Έτσι θα έπρεπε να χαρακτηρίζονται οι παντόφλες κ σήμερα.


Ενδιαφέρουσα άποψη. Για ποιό λόγο άραγε θα έπρεπε να χαρακτηρίζονται ως πορθμεία οι παντόφλες και σήμερα, και κατ' επέκταση γιατί μόνο οι παντόφλες και όχι άπαντα τα Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ που συνδέουν δύο (ή και περισσότερες) ακτές ???

----------


## Ellinis

> Ενδιαφέρουσα άποψη. Για ποιό λόγο άραγε θα έπρεπε να χαρακτηρίζονται ως πορθμεία οι παντόφλες και σήμερα, και κατ' επέκταση γιατί μόνο οι παντόφλες και όχι άπαντα τα Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ που συνδέουν δύο (ή και περισσότερες) ακτές ???


Ο όρος πορθμείο αποδίδει σωστά τις "παντόφλες" που συνήθως εκτελούν δρομολόγια σε μια στενή λωρίδα θάλασσας ανάμεσα σε δυο στεριές (αυτός είναι ο ορισμός του πορθμού). Τα Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ που κάνουν δρομολόγια σε ανοικτή θάλασσα και με περισσότερους προορισμούς δεν ταιριάζουν σε αυτό τον ορισμό.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Ευχαριστώ φίλε Άρη για την απάντηση. 

Άρα ως πορθμεία δεν μπορούν να χαρακτηρίζονται μόνο οι παντόφλες, αλλά γενικότερα και τα Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ κλειστού τύπου που εκτελούν δρομολόγια σε παρόμοιες γραμμές (σε μια στενή λωρίδα θάλασσας ανάμεσα σε δυο στεριές). Για παράδειγμα, στην γραμμή Κέρκυρας - Ηγουμενίτσας, ως πορθμεία εκτός από τις παντόφλες θα έπρεπε να χαρακτηρίζονται και τα πλοία κλειστού τύπου της γραμμής. Προσωπικά πάντως όσον αφορά τις παντόφλες, θεωρώ πως ο σωστότερος χαρακτηρισμός τους είναι απλά Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ, ή έστω Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ-ΑΝ.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Ενδιαφέρουσα άποψη. Για ποιό λόγο άραγε θα έπρεπε να χαρακτηρίζονται ως πορθμεία οι παντόφλες και σήμερα, και κατ' επέκταση γιατί μόνο οι παντόφλες και όχι άπαντα τα Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ που συνδέουν δύο (ή και περισσότερες) ακτές ???


Κατ'αρχήν πορθμείο είναι λέξη η οποία σήμερα είναι γνωστή σε μας τους λίγους που ασχολούμαστε,ίσως κ σε κάποιους ηλικιωμένους.Είναι απόδοση στα ελληνικά του αγγλικού ferry κ σημαίνει σύνδεση 2 σημείων σε απέναντι ακτές/όχθες.Αρκετοί θα θυμόμαστε τo σήριαλ κ τραγούδι Who pays the ferryman = Ποιός πληρώνει τον βαρκάρη  (περαματάρη σε κατ'ευθείαν μετάφραση).Αρχικά εννοούσαν την γραμμή (πχ το πορθμείο Αρκίτσας-Αιδηψού) αλλά κ τον τύπο του πλοίου,βασικά παντόφλα.Με την εμφάνιση μεγαλύτερων πλοίων σε πιό μακρυνές συνδέσεις,αυτό άρχισε να ατονεί με την αντίστοιχη καθιέρωση των όρων οχηματαγωγό Ο/Γ κ φέρρυ μπωτ F/B. Η διάκριση ΕΓ/ΟΓ κ ΦΓ/ΟΓ είναι μεταγενέστερη σαν συνέπεια της εμφάνισης κ διάδοσης των ρο-ρό.
Άποψή μου είναι ότι το πορθμείο θα έπρεπε να υπάρχει σαν χαρακτηρισμός στις παντόφλες αφού συνήθως συνδέουν 2 σημεία αλλά κ προς διάκριση με τα κατά κανόνα μεγαλύτερα ΕΓ/ΟΓ. Η εξαφάνιση ουσιαστικά του όρου οφείλεται κ στην λεξιπενία που δέρνει τον νεοέλληνα τα τελευταία χρόνια.

Παρεμπιπτόντως στην Αγγλία ferry (αντίστοιχα κ στις άλλες ευρωπαϊκές γλώσσες) έλεγαν  κ το κλασικό Ε/Γ που έκανε γραμμή μεταξύ 2 σημείων στην Μάγχη ή την Βόρειο Θάλασσα.Αργότερα εμφανίστηκε το  car ferry κλπ.Δλδ το αγγλικό,γαλλικό ποστάλι που το αγόραζε ο Έλληνας κ το έβαζε από Σ-Τ-Μ μέχρι  να παίρνει σβάρνα όλο το Αιγαίο δεν  μπορούσε να χαρακτηρίζεται ως τέτοιο.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Άποψή μου είναι ότι το πορθμείο θα έπρεπε να υπάρχει σαν χαρακτηρισμός στις παντόφλες αφού συνήθως συνδέουν 2 σημεία αλλά κ προς διάκριση με τα κατά κανόνα μεγαλύτερα ΕΓ/ΟΓ.


Σεβαστή το δίχως άλλο η άποψη σου φίλε ΒΙΚΤΩΡ, και παρέθεσα και εγώ την δική μου μετά την απάντηση του φίλου Άρη. 




> Άρα ως πορθμεία δεν μπορούν να  χαρακτηρίζονται μόνο οι παντόφλες, αλλά γενικότερα και τα Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ  κλειστού τύπου που εκτελούν δρομολόγια σε παρόμοιες γραμμές (σε μια  στενή λωρίδα θάλασσας ανάμεσα σε δυο στεριές). Για παράδειγμα, στην  γραμμή Κέρκυρας - Ηγουμενίτσας, ως πορθμεία εκτός από τις παντόφλες θα  έπρεπε να χαρακτηρίζονται και τα πλοία κλειστού τύπου της γραμμής.  Προσωπικά πάντως όσον αφορά τις παντόφλες, θεωρώ πως ο σωστότερος  χαρακτηρισμός τους είναι απλά Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ, ή έστω Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ-ΑΝ.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Άρα ως πορθμεία δεν μπορούν να χαρακτηρίζονται μόνο οι παντόφλες, αλλά γενικότερα και τα Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ κλειστού τύπου που εκτελούν δρομολόγια σε παρόμοιες γραμμές (σε μια στενή λωρίδα θάλασσας ανάμεσα σε δυο στεριές). Για παράδειγμα, στην γραμμή Κέρκυρας - Ηγουμενίτσας, ως πορθμεία εκτός από τις παντόφλες θα έπρεπε να χαρακτηρίζονται και τα πλοία κλειστού τύπου της γραμμής.


Σίγουρα κ αυτά θα μπορούσαν να λέγονται πορθμεία :Smile New: .

----------

